# Battle For Middle Earth II



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello. I know I have posted about this a million times but their literally has to be someone aout there that has had the same problem as I am having now. I have the game installed in Windows Vista and need help getting it to run on Vista although I know it wasnt made for Vista. There has to be someone out there that has gotten it to work on Vista. I really do not feel like buying a new hard drive, dual-booting XP and all of that stuff. Yes it is a legit copy. It wont run in XP compatibility mode either its driving me insane. Oh yeah and if anyone needs to know, EA customer support is not good.
Thank you,
Danny


----------



## cdoggy (Nov 14, 2007)

so whats the problem?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

The problem is that I cant get it to work on my computer and I was wondering if anyone else has had the same problem and aybe they figured out a way (legally) to get it to work on a Windows Vista machine. Their has to be somebody. Please help!!!
Thank you,
Danny


----------



## jamesdurnousow (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently bought that game and i have vista home premium and i just cant get it to work it just says Battle for Middle earth 2 has stopped working when i press play


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats exactly what I get! It drives me crazy, I have been trying all sorts of different things to work ands it just won't. If anyone can help please do so I am begging.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## Boomshot-fodder (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the same problem too. I think ive tried everything imaginable, even that unofficial patch, but still no luck. I thought it could have been because I have Vista 64 bit, but that doesnt appear to be it...


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah it could be fixed in SP1 on Vista but have not found out anything from Microsoft about it. They won't say a word and can't find anything out, if anyone can find out what games will be made compatible please let me know!

Thanks, 
Danny


----------



## Boomshot-fodder (Jan 25, 2008)

Can I just ask what happens exactly when you try to play BFME II?


----------



## jamesdurnousow (Feb 2, 2008)

After I put in the disk and press PLAY in the Menu thing An Error messsage comes up that says: Battle for Middle Earth 2 Has Stopped Working. then the game just shuts down before i get a chance to play it and its pissed me off to no end.


----------



## Boomshot-fodder (Jan 25, 2008)

Well 1 thing i've noticed is that we all have vista home premium.
And I tell u what, my friend used my game on his laptop and it works fine with him, only he has vista home basic.
Could it be that home premium is the problem?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know, maybe. I have heard people in these forums get it working on their Vista machines but I can't seem to figure out how. If anyone can figure it out please let me know!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Unfortunately, I don't have a solution for this problem (if one even exists), but I can add some info.



Boomshot-fodder said:


> Could it be that home premium is the problem?


Home Premium is not the problem. I just installed it on my copy of Vista Home Premium, and it ran perfectly. The interesting thing here, though, is that several months ago, I tried it (on a previous install), and it kept crashing at particular points.

I have seen many many people posting this problem, and there doesn't seem to be a recurring theme anywhere. It is apparently a random glitch, and I think the best we can hope for is that a Vista service pack fixes it, or someone develops a third-party fix.


----------



## Boomshot-fodder (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, i guess so. *Sigh* Shame it wasn't fixed before release, aye...


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah thats what I keep reading in posts and blogs and stuff. I wish that Microsoft or EA would simply come out with an update or a patch or something. Its a pretty stupid problem with such an immensely popular game too. Sad, so sad.


----------



## jamesdurnousow (Feb 2, 2008)

Just so you all know 64bit vista is not why it craps itself because i have Vista home premium 32bit and it dosent work


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah it sux, i dont get it, im flippin out still


----------



## awooso (Apr 9, 2008)

YA me too. My best computer is the only one that can't play it.


----------



## jamesdurnousow (Feb 2, 2008)

i just got vista SP1 and Batttle for middle earth 2 still wont work, i dont no about you guys but ive given up, this games never going to work, they should make EVERYTHING that works on XP work on vista, they should have taken more care when vista was in developement. Im sick of this compatibility ******** looks like im gonna have to partion my hardrive or somthin and Duo boot Vista with XP, you should to and mabye all this vista compatibility crap will go away


----------



## jamesdurnousow (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.middleearthcenter.com/forums/downloads.php?do=file&id=422&act=down HOLY **** YOU GUYS I GOT IT TO WORK DOWNLOAD THIS ITS A SPECIAL PATCH THAT MAKES IT WORK ON VISTA PLEASE SOMEONE LOOK AT THIS OLD THREAD!!!!!!! sorry for the caps


----------



## Boomshot-fodder (Jan 25, 2008)

Good for you! Glad its workin 4 u but it didnt work 4 me. I've given up and moved on now. "Lifes too short to play bad games or games that have compatibilty issues with the latest version of Windows" I always say.


----------



## Greg101 (Jul 3, 2008)

I think the reason for the problem is not Vista or just a glitch the reason the game keeps crashing is because your computer doesnt have the right video card or grapghics card im not sure which one but i had the same proble on my desktop and two other desktops then i tried on my laptop which has vista and it works fine because my laptop has the right video card.
I think you need NVIDIA Geforce and 6100 Graphics.


----------



## Boomshot-fodder (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I have a Geforce and as we all know it doesnt work on my comp.


----------



## Boomshot-fodder (Jan 25, 2008)

Ultra awesome news! I finally got it working! I have no idea why this worked but it did.

Instead of installing to the default directory, (Computer>Local Disk (C>Program Files(86x)>Electronic Arts) I installed it to the same folder where the first Battle for Middle Earth goes (Computer>Local Disk C:>Program Files(86x)>EA Games). Then the game would crash and say that the game.dat file was the reason. Then I used the patch that jamesdurnousow provided and what do you know it worked! Woo!:grin:

I guess persistents pays off. Hope this helps out anyone still having trouble with this umm...stubborn game.:wink:


----------



## awooso (Apr 9, 2008)

I made a map folder and a options.ini file in the 
(C:/user/Your user name/Appdata/roaming/battle for middle earth 2) folder

And it works, hope this helps


----------



## DudlyDueRider (Nov 24, 2009)

I just bought a new PC with Windows 7, and The Battle for Middle-earth I would NOT work for me. I found the patch "BFME_1_and_2_Vista_Patch.rar" at this site: http://www.middleearthcenter.com/forums/downloads.php?do=file&id=422&rating=10

I downloaded and unpacked the file and followed the instructions in the "Instructions.txt" file.

I believe you can also simply do the following to fix the issue:
1) Create a new folder in the following location:
C:\Users\(your username)\AppData\Roaming\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Maps
2) Create the following file:
C:\Users\(your username)\AppData\Roaming\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Options.ini
3) Paste the following into the Options.ini file you just created:
AllHealthBars = no
AmbientVolume = 81.000000
AnimationLOD = UltraHigh
AudioLOD = Low
Brightness = 50
DecalLOD = Off
EffectsLOD = UltraHigh
FlashTutorial = 0
GameSpyIPAddress = 192.168.0.2
HasSeenLogoMovies = yes
IdealStaticGameLOD = Low
ModelLOD = UltraHigh
MovieVolume = 70.000000
MusicVolume = 78.000000
Resolution = 1440 900
SFXVolume = 80.000000
ScrollFactor = 30
SendDelay = no
ShaderLOD = UltraHigh
ShadowLOD = UltraHigh
StaticGameLOD = Custom
TerrainLOD = High
TextureQualityLOD = High
TimesInGame = 61
UseEAX3 = no
VoiceVolume = 69.000000
WaterLOD = UltraHigh


----------

